# Northampton Reptile Centre



## Wingnut2711 (Feb 16, 2015)

Just thought I would write a quick post about Northampton reptile centre.

The last few months I have been struggling to find a reptile shop that actually did as they said. I have had quite a few issues with various ones and at times it's almost been like they didn't really care.

For my latest order I used Northampton reptile centre and my order failed to arrive when expected. However this time I was met with understanding apologies and swift action. It was a fault completely out of their hands but they acted on behalf of the courier company and sorted it with the utmost level of customer service and communication. I couldn't have asked for more. 

I have absolutely no doubt this was a one off problem and I have now found the shop I will be using for all of my supplies, top class service by Gary and I would have no question in recommending them to everyone, credit where credit is due,

Marc.


----------



## Cuboned (Oct 31, 2015)

I've used this shop as well and they were very quick to rectify any mistakes made. I accidentally typed my address in wrong for delivery and they phoned me to double check it, meaning my delivery arrived at the right address with no hassle. Very good customer service


----------



## Matt2015 (Oct 29, 2015)

I have just got a beardie and I bought my Viv plus everything I needed from Northampton Reptile Centre and they have been brilliant everything arrived next day, all was well packaged top marks from me too.


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

I bought some frozen chicks for my corn from these, highly recommend.


----------



## JamesBryan (Jan 7, 2015)

Had several orders with them, no problems at all!


----------



## cubone14 (Nov 30, 2013)

they are a very busy, long established business, very knowledgable and very helpful in my experience. Recommend


----------



## Big Uli (Jun 17, 2013)

I go there ones in a while for a browse. It's a very neat shop to look around and they aren't funny with you ones they realise you are only in for a look. Always happy to chat providing no customer is waiting.


----------

